# موسوعة كاملة تضم الفيلات dwg معماري وانشائي من مكاتب الدراسات



## dr-karim (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الفيلا1
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429809/VILLA1.rar.html
2
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429727/VILLA11.rar.html
3
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429708/VILLA12.rar.html
4
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429765/VILLA2.rar.html
5
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429700/VILLA15.rar.html
6
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429674/VILLA14.rar.html
7
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429662/VILLA17.rar.html
8
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429651/VILLA18.rar.html

9
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429587/VILLA19.rar.html
10
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429568/VILLA20.rar.html
11
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429543/VILLA21.rar.html
12
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429527/VILLA22.rar.html
13
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6429514/VILLA23.rar.html
14
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6418339/VILLA25.rar.html
15
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6418227/VILLA26.rar.html
16
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6417674/VILLA27.rar.html
17
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6417538/BOUALEM2.rar.html

يتبع ارجو التثبيث والرد وان 
والاهم من دلك من لديه ملفات تنفيدية على صيغة dwg لاي مشروع الرجاء وضعه لتعم الفائدة
الافادة والاستفادة......................


----------



## shosho 515 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ياكريـــــــــــــــــــــــ دكتور ــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ورد الجنة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## عامر سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذه المجهودات .


----------



## dr-karim (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت يا رب آمين


----------



## روعه (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو كثير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## eng_afify (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع تستحق الشكر عليه


----------



## الامين كوم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير اعايز تغفر ذنوبك كلها و لو كانت مثل زبد البحر فى دقيقتين
*
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm​​​


----------



## dr-karim (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ربي يغفرلنا دنوبنا اجمعين آمين.


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع ولك منى كل التقدير 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشاركه بسيطة*

هذه مشاركه منى باحد الفيلات 
المعمارى ولوحه المحاور والاعمده
اتمنى ان تعم الفائده


----------



## djalelkh36 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## dr-karim (30 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> هذه مشاركه منى باحد الفيلات
> المعمارى ولوحه المحاور والاعمده
> اتمنى ان تعم الفائده



الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية يا اخ محمد


----------



## MUSTAFA41983 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكراجزيلا


----------



## dr-karim (19 أكتوبر 2009)

المزيد في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## ammaid_2000 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*اين المشاركه*



محمد دهشورى قال:


> هذه مشاركه منى باحد الفيلات
> المعمارى ولوحه المحاور والاعمده
> اتمنى ان تعم الفائده


يبدو انه حدث خطأ ولم يتم ارفاق الملف
وشكرا يا دكتور


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]merci et bonne chance
[/FONT]


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم ..مشكوور.....


----------



## seeeda73 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## dr-karim (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عفوا .......................................


----------



## omer_d (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة تستحق الشكرر


----------



## مسعور (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عن كل من استفاد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## has2006 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

jazak allah khairan


----------



## khaled-aly49 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wms_23 (1 يناير 2010)

حاولت ان افتح اي من هذه الملفات لاني نقبل على بناء منزلي الجديد و لكني لم استطع. ما هو البرنامج المطلوب لفتح الملفات و ارجو المساعدة بتصميمات لفلل من طابقين.


----------



## dr-karim (2 يناير 2010)

*البرنامج المطلوب هو الاتوكاد*



wms_23 قال:


> حاولت ان افتح اي من هذه الملفات لاني نقبل على بناء منزلي الجديد و لكني لم استطع. ما هو البرنامج المطلوب لفتح الملفات و ارجو المساعدة بتصميمات لفلل من طابقين.


اخي العزيز استخدم برنامج الاتوكاد لفتح الملفات


----------



## dr-karim (2 يناير 2010)

وهده مجموعة من الفيلات العربية الجميلة في هدا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172681.html#post1437149


----------



## م/ايهاب (2 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (2 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## سراب القاضي (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
تقبل مروري


----------



## م لؤى محمد (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hermione (16 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## al araby 82 (17 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## نبيل السلاوي (10 مارس 2010)

لمادا رفعتها بضبط على هذا الموقع هل هي غاية في نفس يعقوب....


----------



## م.بوليانا (10 مارس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ahmed wageeh (11 مارس 2010)

متشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## ahmed wageeh (11 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على الجهد الخاص والفريد من نوعه


----------



## ahmed wageeh (11 مارس 2010)

*اريد مساقط افيه واكثر من قطاع dwg*

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mando_mando (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور ودامك بالخير ربي


----------



## ammar888 (16 أبريل 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## dr-karim (30 أغسطس 2010)

nice to see these comments


----------



## المعمارية حديد (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم حلوة هذه التصاميم بس بسيطة جدا


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هالملفات القيمة والتي لاتقدر بثمن 
وجزاك الله كل خير ويكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## malika ghrib (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ياكريـــــــــــــــــــــــ دكتور ــــــــــــــــــــــــــم*


----------



## عمر م سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد


----------



## overtoo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا أنا محتاج مساقط لمشروع hvac و أرجو الإفادة بمخطط لمستشفى


----------



## طموح معماري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## kosillh00077 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الف شكر على كرمك يابش مهندس


----------



## m00n _7 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك:56:
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير :7:


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا جزيلا على هذه المكتبة القيمة فدائما اعتدنا منكم الموضوعات القيمة


----------



## tahaoukasha (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على تعريف طابعه hp deskjet 1280 w7 32bit وكذلك انترنت اكسبلورير 9 المتوافق مع وندوز 7 
بالنسبه للطابعه تعمل على طباعة ملفات الاوفيس ولاتعمل على طباعة ملفات الاوتوكاد ( اوتوكاد 2010 ) وتعطى رساله ان الدريفر غير موجود
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عباس العقاد (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير:31:


----------



## amr osheiba (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gedoamen (23 فبراير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" حبيبى تم التنزيل بنجاح


----------



## hoba malek (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## khaled khalaf (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (15 يناير 2012)

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/SIZE]​​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى وتقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## صياد العلم (20 يناير 2012)

ربنا يزيدك علم يا اخونا الكريم


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (24 يناير 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## wagih khalid (27 يناير 2012)

*
بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار المزيد
*​


----------



## حسام حسن 36 (2 فبراير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسام حسن 36 (2 فبراير 2012)

وربنا يديك العافيه


----------



## sasoo. (27 مايو 2012)

thanx


----------



## Eng.Mansour-M (29 مايو 2012)

روعة , شكرا


----------



## basem kandel (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------

